# Dwarf Cars - Ernie Adams



## NancyNGA (Apr 20, 2017)

Dwarf Cars -  Ernie Adams, Maricopa, Arizona 
?
_"DRIVERS need to be careful to avoid a concussion when getting in and out of these pint-sized cars. The Dwarf Car Museum, in Maricopa, Arizona, showcases the life's work of mechanic Ernie Adams. The 74-year-old, from Walthill, Nebraska, built his first road-legal dwarf car in 1965 - out of nine old REFRIGERATORS. Each metal car is hand-built from scratch and takes between 3,000 and 4,000 hours to complete. Ernie has been offered as much as $450,000 (£290,000) for one."_





?
1954 Chevy Bel Air







1940 mercury sedan






1934 Ford Sedan






Ernie Adams Dwarf Car Museum Website


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 20, 2017)

Thanks, Nancy!

The world needs more people like Ernie Adams!!!


----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 20, 2017)

I should have posted this one for folks who don't like to open links, because it's rather unique. Calls it a 1929 Ford Hillbilly, and says it's not finished.


----------



## Falcon (Apr 20, 2017)

Don't you believe it.  All those cars are actual size.  Ernie is a giant.  Ha Ha.


----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 20, 2017)

Falcon said:


> Don't you believe it.  All those cars are actual size.  Ernie is a giant.  Ha Ha.


Falcon, that's exactly what I thought when I first saw the pictures.  Either that or forced perspective photography.


----------

